# New puppy problems



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
I got my little boy (6 month old) from Diamond Maltese two days ago, and he's becoming very attached to his people. He wakes us up every two hours all night long. I know he can hold it because he does during the day. It's more like he wants to play and when I take him to the potty room he'll pee to please me. Then he jumps up on me with that happy little face and wants to play. I keep his crate right near the bed so that I can attend to his needs but I don't want to attend 4 times a night. Both nights I have ended up removing him to another room at about 5am because if I don't take him out he keeps barking. My husband put him in the gated kitchen this morning with food and water (he used the pee pad) but kept barking until I finally came down. Then he was happy as could be. He's very needy and we can't be with him 24/7. Any suggestions.

Problem two: When we walk he likes to jump on our feet and we have to be so careful not to kick him. Yesterday I lightly kicked him as I walked to let him know he was in the way. I'm hoping if I continue to do this he'll figure it out.

Other than not letting us sleep or walk he's great.

Help!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh those first few nights!!!! Yikes.

I put the crate on the bed when Chase was little. I put his blanket, a toy and a rubber bone. After a few sleepless nights he got into a routine.

It will take time to learn to walk on a leash so be patient and good luck!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 4 2010, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892387


> Oh those first few nights!!!! Yikes.
> 
> I put the crate on the bed when Chase was little. I put his blanket, a toy and a rubber bone. After a few sleepless nights he got into a routine.
> 
> It will take time to learn to walk on a leash so be patient and good luck![/B]


Thanks for the reply. I'm glad to know this is normal. When I said he jumps around on and around our feet I wasn't talking about on a leash. Just walking around the house!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

When Bogie was a puppy, he was constantly under our feet. He got stepped on numerous times. Just try and be as careful as you can, and evently your pup will learn to stern clear of your feet. Your pup sounds perfectly normal. I was so sure that Bogie would sleep in his crate. He would sleep there for a while and then start to bark after I was already asleep. This continued for several weeks. Unfortunately, he wore me out. I finally gave up and took him to bed with me. Five years later, he still sleeps in my bed. He definetly trained me well.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It may take a couple of weeks to get into a routine. If he is waking up during the night to play you have to be firm and maybe just say shhhhh or no when he's barking during the night. If you want your sleep it is a good idea to not tend to him when he is barking during the night. If you do, then he'll think whenever he barks you run. It may take him a few days to underrstand he needs to sleep, not play during the night. This is only my opinion.
Also, I know what you are saying about him walking in front of you/on top of your feet. He'll learn . He's still only 6 months.
Good Luck


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

It may be a good idea to make sure he doesn't get a nap a few hours before you take him to bed this way he'll be tired enough to sleep at much as possible.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy!  Maltese are amazing but they can be quite needy as puppies...

From my own experience, I ALWAYS take the puppy to the potty spot in the middle of the night whether it's every 30 minutes, 2 hours, or 5 hours. When they whine/bark to get out, I take them out and carry them to the potty spot. I allow approximately 3 minutes for a puppy to go potty, and if not, without saying a word I calmly place the puppy back in the crate. If they continue to bark, I wait 30 minutes before taking them back out to try again. Rinse and repeat (unless they stay quiet! ). What this does is teach them how incredibly boring it is to get up in the middle of the night for a potty break. Eventually, they will either sleep through the night or at least lay there quietly. London took about 2 weeks of doing this to get her to sleep through the night, and Preston has always slept through the night (he's my perfect boy. lol).

As far as the puppy being underfoot all of the time, it's very common! You really do need to be careful as stepping on such a small puppy could potentially dangerous and life-threatening (as I'm sure you know), but you can try "scooting" him out of the way with your foot and say "eh eh" or "watch out" or something to that effect. Also, what I did with both of my Malts is when they would attack my feet as puppies while I was trying to walk, I would say nothing and simply stop walking until they stopped. Once they stopped, I would say "good", and continue walking. I took a looooot of single steps for a while, but it worked. lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hopefully your pup will start to sleep throughout the night soon. But with the feet..,,Oh, I feel your pain!!!! My Ava spends all her time right next to the biggest feet she can find in the house!!! :smpullhair: I am always warning people to becareful before walking. :blink: She drives me crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Cathy,

I do empathize with you.........remembering those first few days /weeks. It will all get better very soon. Just be careful not to reward BAD behavior. 

Our girls all sleep in our bed. The 2 older ones use the steps at night to go to weewee pads if they have to. I awaken to go potty myself and I put Twinkle in the X pen ( softsided one) and she pees while I pee and then I pick her up and take her back to bed with me. We have not had any wet bed but I am pretty well trained.......

So tell us, what have you named him? And where are the pictures????????


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 4 2010, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892552


> We have not had any wet bed but I am pretty well trained.......[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Oh...those sleepless nights. I'm so glad it's just a faint memory for us now. We usually play fetch with the fluffs about 15-20 minutes before bed so they tire out and will get settled in for the night. Stick to a routine and hopefully your puppy will settle down soon.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 5 2010, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892640


> Oh...those sleepless nights. I'm so glad it's just a faint memory for us now. We usually play fetch with the fluffs about 15-20 minutes before bed so they tire out and will get settled in for the night. Stick to a routine and hopefully your puppy will settle down soon.[/B]


 Things are getting better. Preston (?) and I had a talk and he was a very good boy last night! I came home late at night and he was sleeping in the crate next to my bed (husband in bed) and it was so quiet I thought my husband killed him! Nope, still alive. He's even getting better about being underfoot. 

Sorry about the pictures. I will post soon!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy.....Glad he is improving!!! They are little loveboats for sure!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Chalex @ Mar 6 2010, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893052


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 5 2010, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892640





> Oh...those sleepless nights. I'm so glad it's just a faint memory for us now. We usually play fetch with the fluffs about 15-20 minutes before bed so they tire out and will get settled in for the night. Stick to a routine and hopefully your puppy will settle down soon.[/B]


 Things are getting better. Preston (?) and I had a talk and he was a very good boy last night! I came home late at night and he was sleeping in the crate next to my bed (husband in bed) and it was so quiet I thought my husband killed him! Nope, still alive. He's even getting better about being underfoot. 

Sorry about the pictures. I will post soon!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww, you are naming him Preston? :wub: I have a boy named Preston... :tender: he's a little angel... (And I have a girl named London who is not so angel-like!)


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

My Preston is getting less angelic every day. I had to leave town for a few days and my 22 year old daughter was in charge of the fur babies. She said "he's an animal." my other daughter complained that he stole one of her flashcards and she had to make a new one before school. I'm on the plane heading home now so I hope I can civilize him. I'm a little worried that he's spent most of his 6 months in a big crate with a pee pad that he didn't bother using. My daughter says we need the Dog Whisperer!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm back and he is an angel (at least for me)


----------

